# advice on moving my static caravan



## Moranski (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi. I am completely new to this site (today) and would like to introduce myself. I am considering moving my static caravan to somewhere in Europe but haven't got a clue where just yet. It needs a lot of thinking about. At the moment Portugal and Spain are looking to be the better options but if anyone has any advice that would be great. My static is on a site in the UK but I would like to move it somewhere for a change, preferably bit better weather and maybe to stay there a bit longer as I am now retired. The fees in the UK are ridiculous and do not like the site at all. Cheers for any advice you might like to give.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Moranski said:


> Hi. I am completely new to this site (today) and would like to introduce myself. I am considering moving my static caravan to somewhere in Europe but haven't got a clue where just yet. It needs a lot of thinking about. At the moment Portugal and Spain are looking to be the better options but if anyone has any advice that would be great. My static is on a site in the UK but I would like to move it somewhere for a change, preferably bit better weather and maybe to stay there a bit longer as I am now retired. The fees in the UK are ridiculous and do not like the site at all. Cheers for any advice you might like to give.


I've made you your own thread on here, welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll get some good advice, meanwhile, have a good nose around to see what info you can find

Jo xxx


----------



## Moranski (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Jo much appreciated.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

the fee involved in transporting it would be very high, low-loaders cost a lot of money and diesel aint cheap either. then there's the fee on the cross channel ferry.

i think you might be better off selling it in the u.k. and buying one in either of the countries you mentioned.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Financially one might be better off selling and replacing a van but I doubt it.

Only last month we were advised by a site on the UK south coast that a 2004 38 x 12 foot mobile home was worth about £9.5k if traded in but if resold on the same site would be marketed at about £19k, thus OP could lose several thousand by not moving their own van, possibly a lot more than £10k if they purchased a newer van at the same time.

In addition modern continental mobile homes are not only built to a different level of insulation but have a different internal layout and specification. UK ones tend to have a lounge at one end, whilst continental vans have living in the middle. Some years ago second hand imported UK vans were very popular, especially amongst expats, for that reason.

One thing I would advise anybody thinking of taking their own van to a continental site would be to remove the internal carpets wherever possible as moths and insects love them. Ventilation grills also need checking in order to reduce the size of holes the insects can use for entry. Cedar and mothballs are also a necessity.

Sorry I can't help in giving you actual figures for your move OP but good luck.


----------



## Moranski (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks ccm47 that's what I thought, think it will be too expensive to move overseas so may have to look at moving to another site in the UK. Shame but hey ho I am no paying a fortune to move it.


----------



## Moranski (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Smitty, just what I thought and maybe not worth the bother. Probably keep it in the UK and change sites here. Shame but not much else I can do. Thanks again.


----------

